# What sizes of ammo would you prefer?



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

*Preferred ammo sizes*​
*What size ammo do you prefer*

1/4"33.66%5/16"56.10%3/8"3239.02%7/16"2125.61%1/2"2125.61%

*How many pounds would you purchase per order?*

1-3#1723.94%3-5#2028.17%5-7#1014.08%7-10#68.45%10# +1825.35%


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I have recently found a deal on steel ball bearing ammo that is too good to pass up! I wanted to poll my fellow enthusiasts to determine which sizes they most prefer and the quantity that they would like to purchase.
Clearly Royal is the best price if you need 15# or more of ammo. However, if you wanted smaller quantities or wanted to mix and match several sizes in one order under 15#, that is not an option with Royal.

As such, what sizes do you prefer and how much would you care to purchase per order when you buy ammo?

If you purchase from Royal in the quantities they require, don't worry about responding. However, if you like to experiment with different sizes and smaller quantities, I want to know what you prefer.

Thanks for you time


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm scraping bottom with my supply of 7/16". I'd like to get some more but can't spend $60 right now. Voted accordingly


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nathan, isn't 25 pounds their minimum weight?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Nathan, isn't 25 pounds their minimum weight?


It may be as I always order 50# at a time. I thought that I saw someone reference 15# as a minimum so I may be mistaken.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> Nathan, isn't 25 pounds their minimum weight?


It may be as I always order 50# at a time. I thought that I saw someone reference 15# as a minimum so I may be mistaken.
[/quote]

I should have made the amount definitive as I just ordered and 25 is a minimum.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

15# of 2 or more sizes. 30# min of one size


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I use all but the 1/4 pretty regularly. The pound of that I got from you last time should last a while. everything else I will be ordering again eventually. I would prefer to order whatever fills a small flat rate box, to minimize the shipping/shot costs as much as possible. Last time I measured, that was about 6 lbs of half inch, IIRC. might be a little more of the smaller sizes.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I got a sampler pack from A+ and tried everything in the pack from .32 caliber all the way up to .50 caliber and I settled on 1/2" (tad under .45 caliber)

I shoot half inch marbles and half inch steel when I have it for both target shooting and hunting. (paper bunnies only)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Vekta said:


> I got a sampler pack from A+ and tried everything in the pack from .32 caliber all the way up to .50 caliber and I settled on 1/2" (tad under .45 caliber)
> 
> I shoot half inch marbles and half inch steel when I have it for both target shooting and hunting. (paper bunnies only)


1/2" is .50cal, 7/16" is about .44cal. Most marbles you get at the dollar store or wherever are 5/8".


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Small flat rate box of 1/2"


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great feedback!

I will have on hand 5/16"-1/2" in the next two weeks. I will be shipping via USPS Priority Flat rate and will post how much of a given quantity will fit in a flat rate box and price per pound for USA. International will be limited to 4# for small flat rate and 20# for medium flat rate.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

flippinout said:


> Great feedback!
> 
> I will have on hand 5/16"-1/2" in the next two weeks. I will be shipping via USPS Priority Flat rate and will post how much of a given quantity will fit in a flat rate box and price per pound for USA. International will be limited to 4# for small flat rate and 20# for medium flat rate.


Great!
I'm looking for some ammo at a good price, so I'll be looking forward to seeing what you've got Nathan!
My new Flippinout slingshot is begging for more use!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i prefer 3/4 inch steel,but i voted for half inch.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

I voted for 1/2, 7/16 and 3/8. I got lucky at Dicks yesterday and bought a box of 100ct. Hornady 50 cal black powder ammo for $10. It had to be miss marked .At 15 yards and shooting with Daisy Powerline replacement bands, the 50 cal blew through one layer of 1/2 dry wall and one layer of cardboard and flew pretty accurately. I think that I will use steel as the lead distorts pretty much if the surface hit is real hard. I am a heavy plinker, but since I am more of a Hunter than a Gatherer my goal is to combine (Fork,Bands,Pouch and ammo) to set up a hard hitting/smack down killier, bean flipper.

I sent you a message, we need to get together. I'd love to see your slingshot building operatiion.I live in Swannanoa.

Bill


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Bill,

7/16" steel and .38 cal/0000buckshot lead weigh approximately the same, so trajectory is the same. Same goes with 1/2" steel and .44-.45cal lead.

I practice with steel and hunt with lead.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Flippinout, thanks for that info on ammo weight. I've been using .440 and .445 lead for the most part. Interesting developement. I made a slight modification to Hrawk' (or is that Hawk's) dragon pattern. Banded with tapered double tb silver 1" x 3/4" x 7 1/2". I've been shooting well for just getting back to shooting SS after 30+ years without. Just for giggles I grabbed a few BB's from my daughters BB shooter; I was just as accurate with the BB's in this set-up. The BB's almost penetrated through my target (copy of Charles leather pocket target). Is this a result from the SS combination or just inherent in slingshots? Shooting instinctive BTW.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

i have settled on 7/16, it seems to be a good size for weight and speed. i have been buying it from Simple Shot.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I like the 3/8 and 7/16...


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm still a newbie, but for the past month I've been using 7/16". I voted for 1/2" just because .50 caliber Sharps sounds good. I wonder what the muzzle velocity was for those old muzzle loader buffalo guns? I prefer steel, as my magnet on a stick recovers a high percentage in my not-so-great catch area.

I will be watching for deals, especially the After-Christmas Sale.

The 7/16" has hit two squirrels in the past four days, so my practice is paying off. Not sure whether I killed the first (right away). I am nearly ready for their Spring raids on the garden.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

CAS said:


> I wonder what the muzzle velocity was for those old muzzle loader buffalo guns?


According to a couple of websites, with a number of variables including black powder load, those velocities may have been in the 1,100 to 1.200 fps range. What knockdown power for such old technology!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im only ordering from simpleshot with them i feel i have a good thing going and love the service they give so im sticking with them formy supplies . My favorite steel sizes are mostly 7/16 and 1/2 in . 7/16 seems to hit the sweet spot in my band sets . Its now my main load for target . Marbles work quite well also.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

*if I met a femal genie on the beech with three 5 gallon buckets in front of me one filled with 3/8 one with 7/16 and one with 1/2 . I was only alowed to pick one up and go on my way, I would be walking lop sided with the 7/16 bucket *


----------

